# Not Pregnant



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

What can I say. 

Thank you for all your messages. 


xxxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Kateag I'm so sorry honey   

Sending you big hugs    

loads of love and a million hugs
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh Kate

I'm so sorry 

Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

oh kate babe, i am gutted for you babe.          

i dont know what to say!  

im here if you need me hun, 

loads of love to you babe, maz xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Kate sweetheart, I am so very sorry    
Thinking of you
Love
Tracy
xxxxxxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

kate all i can say is i'm so sorry and i hope that you find it in you to carry on sending you lot's of love and my thought will be with you and dh  Allyson xx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh honey      don't know what to say. I have sent you a PM.
Take care of yourself and have lots of hugs with DH and Boo.

Sending lots of love your way, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Kate, sweetie I am so sorry to hear your news, don't give up hun, I hope you will try again in the future. Take care of you all and take time for yourself.    thinking of you all.

love

mitch
xx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Kate,
So sorry to hear your news. I hope you find the strength and courage in you to carry on. Your dream will come true some day!

Sending lots of    

Look after yourself, dh and boo. Thinking of you.

Love Mouse x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kate im so so sorry hun

Kate xxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Kate hun im so so sorry.    . I hope dh is looking after you today hun  

Luv sally x x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Kate

So sorry to hear this  

I really didn't expect this result for you.

Big hugs

Keep strong hun

Nic xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

so so sorry kate 

hayley


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

KAte I am sorry to hear your news. ^cuddle^

Chris


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Thank you all for the lovely messages. You are all so lovely, and its been heartbreaking reading all the lovely posts. Dh & I are so grateful. 

We are off to get boo a furbaby a bit later. 

We will be trying again, not sure when, but we are not giving up. Just hope we are allowed to e/s again. 

Thank you girls. 

xxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

so sorry to read your news.  

Helen xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

So So Sorry  

You already know how upset I am for you hun but just wanted to send you a big    It just aint fair!

I think it's great that you're thinking of getting a little doggie, they're not supposed to be subsitutes but it don't half help to have a big furbubba cuddle on crappy days like this! And Holly would love it too!

Don't ever give up honey, you WILL be pregnant again and Boo WILL be a big sis!

Maria xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Holly has chosen a kitten   Still, it will be easier to look after in our apartment. 

Thank you all for the lovely comments, just forget me now!! Everyone enjoy their bank hols!! 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

we cant forget you silly, your always there for us and we will be here for you as long as you need us  

whats boo named kitty? i was thinking maybe MUM (like phoebes cat  )

that made you smile dint it?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

She has decided to name him Diego. After Dora the Explorer's cousin. 

Off to get him soon. 

xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Kate...so sorry hun   

Hope Holly enjoys her new pussycat  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Kate,

Im so sorry hun I really am 

Love Julie xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Sorry to hear you got a negative Kate  's just for you.

Nicky x x x


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Thinking of you Kate


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya kate

I have just popped on to see how u got along

I am so very sorry sweetheart

Thinking of you sweetie

Love Emxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Kate

thinking of you and sending you lots of hugs

Mez
x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I am so sorry hun. 

Carrie


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kate

I am so so sorry hunny.Why does life have to be so unfair. Sending lots of love yur way hun.

Kelly x


----------

